

Using Vim as an XCode alternative with auto completion - terhechte
http://appventure.me/2013/01/use-vim-as-xcode-alternative-ios-mac-cocoa.html

======
akg
I've been looking for this for quite some time. Thanks for posting! I'm a
heavy VIM user and now with clang support I don't have to go into bloated
Xcode to do autocomplete.

Has anyone had luck integrating LLDB externally into vim?

